# Windows 10 Probleme



## AngelGD (17. März 2016)

Huhu!!
 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe bereits die Analen des Internets druchforstet und nichts gefunden, das mein Problem beschreibt oder mir hilft.
 
Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahren möchte, kommt der erste Ladebildschirm mit dem drehenden gepunkteten Kreis, der zweite laggt und schließlich folgt ein Blackscreen mit Mauszeiger, woraufhin ich reset drücken muss. Dies wiederhole ich zweimal bis die Problembehandlung kommt und ich auf Windows fortsetzen klicken kann. Daraufhin startet der Rechner neu und fährt normal hoch. Nun muss ich den Rechner auf normalem Wege neustarten, da nicht alle Dienste korrekt geladen werden und nun ist Windows richtig hochgefahren.
Das mich dieser Prozess, jedesmal wenn ich den Rechner einschalte richtig nervt, ist denk ich verständlich und ich hoffe jemand hat ein Lösung für mich.
 
Das Betriebssystem ist Windows 10 64bit Professional und eine Clean-Installation. Sobald es hochgefahren ist, läuft es auch ohne Probleme.
Ich habe zwischendurch sogar wieder Windows 7 draufgehabt, weil mich das so nervte.
 
Außer Tastatur und Maus habe ich bereits alle USB-Geräte entfernt - ohne Effekt.
Bildschirm - Nur einer ( HDMI als auch VGA- Anschluss ausprobiert ohne Effekt ).
Festplatten waren zwei, eine SATA 2 und eine SATA 3. Die SATA 2 habe ich aber bereits vor zwei Neuinstallationen aus dem System entfernt. Die Festplatte ist auf AHCI gestellt und die passenden Treiber sind ebenfalls installiert.
 
Die Treiber für alle Komponenten sind aktuell und zuvor mit den alten hat es ebenfalls nicht funktioniert. Das Bios habe ich auch bereits auf die aktuelleste Version wie auch vom Hersteller für Windows 10 empfohlen geflasht.
 
In der Windowsereignisanzeige wird auch nichts besonderes aufgeführt, was auf das Problem schließen lassen könnte.
 
Das Mainboard:
ASRock 980DE3/U3S3
 
Arbeitsspeicher:
2x 8GB (1866MHz, CL9) DDR3-RAM (beide i.O und auch schon einzeln laufen lassen)
 
Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GeForce GT 730 2048MB GDDR5 64bit PCI-E 2
 
Gruß Angel


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2016)

- Windows 7 funktioniert?

- Mit beiden RAM-Riegeln im Einzel-Betrieb taucht das Windows 10-Problem weiterhin auf?

 

 

Ich würde aber fast ein Treiber-Problem bzgl. des Mainboards vermuten. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es für fast alle Board-Komponenten (außer Audio) keine nativen Win10-Treiber. Win10 hat durchaus Probleme mit Geräten, die keine direkten Treiber anbieten, sogar mit Microsoft-eigener Hardware. Ist aber wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung, gerade wenn Win 7 fehlerlos läuft.


----------



## AngelGD (17. März 2016)

Ja windows 7 läuft ohne Probleme. Da nerven mich nur die ständigen Meldungen ich solle zu Windows 10 upgraden.

Ja im Einzelbetrieb ist das gleiche Problem.

 

Laut Hersteller ist es Windows 10 kompatibel. Es soll lediglich das Bios geflasht werden und das hatte ich ja bereits getan.

 

 

 

:EDIT:

 

Wenn es ein Treiberproblem ist, warum fährt er dann beim 3. Neustart immer richtig hoch?


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2016)

:EDIT:

 

Wenn es ein Treiberproblem ist, warum fährt er dann beim 3. Neustart immer richtig hoch?

 

Das hatte ich mich bei meiner neuen Mühle auch gefragt, die 1x am Tag jedesmal beim Erststart einen Bluescreen hatte und den restlichen Tag einwandfrei lief (es war hier aber kaputter RAM ^^).

 

Aber nochmal wie erwähnt, das mit dem Treiber ist nur eine Vermutung, gerade weil Win7 ja offenbar nicht muckt.

Ein Ersatzboard zum Testen hast du vermutlich nicht, oder?


----------



## AngelGD (17. März 2016)

Nein, das alte ging komischerweise kaputt als ich Windows 10 zum ersten mal upgradete und dann startete, woraufhin ich mir dieses kaufte. Ob Zufall oder nicht, irgendwie liegt ein Fluch auf dem Band Windows 10 und ich ^^

 

 

:EDIT:

 

Wenn jetzt das Mainboard das Problem ist, wieso finde ich dann bei Google nicht x Einträge von anderen (auch englisch) mit dem gleichen Problem? Ich werde denk ich nicht als einziger Mensch dieses Mainboard mit Windows 10 nutzen oder?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2016)

Ja windows 7 läuft ohne Probleme. Da nerven mich nur die ständigen Meldungen ich solle zu Windows 10 upgraden.


Das lässt sich deaktivieren.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/GWX-Stopper-Windows-10-Update-Icon-deaktivieren_82717452.html


----------



## AngelGD (17. März 2016)

Das lässt sich deaktivieren.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/GWX-Stopper-Windows-10-Update-Icon-deaktivieren_82717452.html

 

Bei Chip habe ich mein Problem auch zeitgleich heute geschildert. Die einzige Antwort kam von einem Moderator der Seite mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Bei derart diffusen Problemen kann ich persönlich nur einen Rat geben: Auf W10 verzichten und das vorhergehende, problemfrei funktionierende Betriebssystem weiter benutzen."

 

Also schätze ich wird wohl kein Weg an der stundenlangen Installation von Win 7 mit allen Updates vorbeiführen, da niemand eine Lösung zu kennen scheint und ich wohl der Einzige mit diesem Problem bin. :-/

 

Ich danke euch trotzdem für die schnellen Kommentare!


----------



## eMJay (18. März 2016)

Hab das Problem auch allerdings nur ganz selten. Ich hab die Vermutung dass es bei mir an der Verknüpfung mit meinem homeserver liegt. Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass der Rechner mit dem blsckscreen nach mehreren min. Wartezeit doch hochfährt.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2016)

"Bei derart diffusen Problemen kann ich persönlich nur einen Rat geben: Auf W10 verzichten und das vorhergehende, problemfrei funktionierende Betriebssystem weiter benutzen."
 
Also schätze ich wird wohl kein Weg an der stundenlangen Installation von Win 7 mit allen Updates vorbeiführen, da niemand eine Lösung zu kennen scheint und ich wohl der Einzige mit diesem Problem bin. :-/


Hätte ich dir auch fast geraten. Hatte andere (aber auch diffuse) Probleme mit Windows 10. Bin dann wieder auf Win7 zurück und nun ist alles wieder schick.


----------

